# Ocala, Florida Herf



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Ok...who wants to meet up at the Cigar and Wine Lounge in Ocala, to burn a few Stogies?:ss Myself and Darkfusion are planning to meet on the 24th of this month..which is a Saturday. So, who wants to join us? HMMM? Don't be skeered!!!:cb

This doesn't have to be the only one either......hit me with some dates!!!!:bx


----------



## darkfusion (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm still a go for the 24th .


----------

